# Blonde Kidnapper



## Ferenczy (Sep 9, 2008)

A blonde woman was having financial troubles so she decided to kidnap a child and demand a ransom. 
She went to a local park, grabbed a little boy, took him behind a tree and wrote a note:
"I have kidnapped your child. I am sorry to do this but I need the money. 
Leave $10,000 in a plain brown bag behind the big oak tree in the park at 7AM ." 
Signed, "The Blonde." 
She pinned the note inside the little boy's jacket and told him to go straight home.
The next morning, she returned to the park, and to her great relief, found the $10,000 in a brown bag behind the big oak tree, just as she had instructed. 
Inside the bag with the cash was the following note:
"Here is your money. But I just cannot believe that one blonde would do this to another."


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

:lol: Great minds, I figured out how this would end half way through reading it and I'm not even a blonde.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Jimmy loves his blondes !


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Lovin them blondes...:lol:


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I am blonde 

lol, funny though.


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm auburn blonde, which means I typically look red in the sun, and brown in the shade, so bah to all of you.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Zellio said:


> I'm auburn blonde, which means I typically look red in the sun, and brown in the shade, so bah to all of you.


Does this make you have multiple personalities? Or maybe be bi-polar? Fortunately nothing a colorist couldn't fix!


----------

